# If you like to read



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Borders currently have a massive sale on. Books from 10dhs (and ones actually worth reading). 

(Or at least the one at Deira City Centre). 

10Dhs books include some lonely planets, classics, decent non-fiction (Kostovo/Patterson/Picoult etc) and a whole lot of the self-help/self-learning genre (business, self talk etc etc). 


Just thought someone else might like to stock up for the winter!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

This sale is on in the MOE Borders as well


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Good thread. Some great bargains to be had, especially in the cookery section.

For those that can plan ahead might be a chance to buy some Christmas presents.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

I bought seven just for me...  and could've easily bought 20 others... Its not often these sales have books you actually want but the selection was great. About 6 tables full in Diera CC.  

(some of us are a wee bit OCD and xmas shopping is well and truly done already).


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

The borders sale is going on at Battuta, MOE, Mirdif CC and DCC.

Unfortunately many of the better deals were gone in the first week of sale, I got around 12 travel books on the first day !
Lonely Planet Paris/London guides printed in 2009 were going fro 40 dhs

There was another sale, but thats already over I think, Magrudys warehouse sale at Festival City, I picked up an A3 sized US Road map for.......1 Dirham !


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh ******.. need to get out to Festival city more.. its just down the road from me!


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

i wonder if this is advertising business for Borders on the forum


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Hash4272 said:


> i wonder if this is advertising business for Borders on the forum


Recommendations are allowed, self-promotions are not


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

rsinner said:


> Recommendations are allowed, self-promotions are not


that means i can advertise for any company out there  by just recommending


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

rsinner said:


> Recommendations are allowed, self-promotions are not


Exactly, however some people don't seem to be able to tell the difference between the two


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Hash4272 said:


> that means i can advertise for any company out there  by just recommending


lol.....Stop being intentionally difficult


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

just pointing some rules out, no beef with you Rochelle you seem nice


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

I wasn't taking it as you were having a go at me (I am far too thick-skinned for that!)... . 

I simply meant stop being a pedant. For most people, the difference between the two things are fairly obvious. And I know by your posts you are intelligent enough to understand the nuances...


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Rochelle said:


> I wasn't taking it as you were having a go at me (I am far too thick-skinned for that!)... .
> 
> I simply meant stop being a pedant. For most people, the difference between the two things are fairly obvious. And I know by your posts you are intelligent enough to understand the nuances...


i do hold a degree from Princeton  sometimes i get over intelligent


----------



## Wandering Soul (Nov 3, 2010)

is the sale still up?


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

I bought about two dozen books


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Feline Friends is holding another book sale tomorrow (Friday 5th November) at Festival City, 10.00am to 6.00pm. 

Loads of good quality second hand books with paperbacks at just Dhs10.


Excellent value if you like to read and for a good cause too.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Booksplus in Lamcy Plaza, are doing Eid special, you can get brand new books starting at 10dhs to 25dhs ... and the 25 dhs ones are the coffee table books  anyhow go check it out


----------

